# 2014 Honda Pioneer 700 ?



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

Does anybody have or know of anybody that has the new pioneer 700 ? a friend of mine is looking at buying one and wanted to do some research first. :thinking:


----------



## DangerRanger13 (Jan 18, 2014)

the company my uncle works for has two pioneer-4, one has track kit and a full cab. he said the one with tracks is slow..not enough motor to really pull tracks. the no track one runs pretty good but its down on power compared to there rangers and teryx's they have, but on a good note. he says they are pretty durable unit and have 0 issues with them..they use them in the oil fields, so you know they beat the hell out of them..


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

guy at work just bought one. he says it lacks power, can only go like 65-70km/h but otherwise seems alright.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

Heard the same thing, lack of power but some cool features like the rear bed jump seats, I heard the front seats suck too, fwiw. May need a year or two to get the kinks out but a cool new design.


----------

